# 11,000 folks killed by guns,42,000 killed in auto accedents,should we ban cars?



## trainfinder222 (Jan 10, 2013)

Car Crash Stats: There were nearly 6,420,000 auto accidents in the United States in 2005. The financial cost of these crashes is more than 230 Billion dollars. 2.9 million people were injured and 42,636 people killed. About 115 people die every day in vehicle crashes in the United States -- one death every 13 minutes. 

In 2003 there were 6,328,000 car accidents in the US. There were 2.9 million injuries and 42,643 people were killed in auto accidents. 

In 2002, there were an estimated 6,316,000 car accidents in the USA. There were about 2.9 million injuries and 42,815 people were killed in auto accidents in 2002.


----------



## trainfinder222 (Jan 10, 2013)

And bring back trains, trolleys, buses and bikes?
and has anyone noticed that most of these mass gun massacres happen in the suburbs?
What is up with the mental health of those that live out in the land of little pink houses and strip malls? I never feel more lonely then when I am in a shopping mall in the burbs. In the city we try and help each other and in the country farmers do that same thing. The suburbs are a land of nonstop consumption and fighting over white picket fences...there is no culture...no one talks to there nighboors. If we bring back trains people will have to ride and talk to each other. I like Chicago because of the Metra and the trains...each stop is a new world to explore..and mid west folks will open up about there lives. Cars its every man for himself and fuck everyone else.


----------



## dprogram (Jan 10, 2013)

"Suburban Sprawl" is called "The Great White Flight" around here. People move to the 'burbs to try and live in areas with less crime and better schools which deteriorates the infrastructure of the city even further. It should be as diverse as possible so that there isn't a true majority and everyone's needs are met and people are forced to accept their differences. I think that people who live in the 'burbs eventually become so alienated that reality is just a dream. Plus everyone is so heavily medicated so that everyone can become "normal". I know that folks who live in the country tend to be strange too. Not all but a lot. Like wearing woodland camo even though you never hunt. Putting John Deere license plates on your 4x4 that's never seen mud and you've never driven a tractor. Who knows why people are crazy? You should check out The Zeitgeist Movement...I think you'd like the plans for a self sustainable city with no cars.

Sorry for the above rant and being off topic slightly.


----------



## trainfinder222 (Jan 11, 2013)

No No your right on topic here.....It has been my experience to hitchhike I have to go as far out of town as possible via pubic transit on the outer edge of the suburban ring....which in some citys are now on there 3rd or 4th suburban ring.....Take the Metra to Aurora and then walk out a hour to get a ride


----------

